# dramatic lighting..silhouette



## therustytracks (Sep 25, 2009)

Let me know what you think. I need some critique. thanks.


----------



## JayClark79 (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice.... what part of delaware are you from? Im in Clayton


----------



## Buckster (Sep 25, 2009)

therustytracks said:


> Let me know what you think. I need some critique. thanks.



I like it.  The reflection in the subject's shadow is interesting to me, and th way the light rims the subject is very nice.  Detail in the sidewalk is pleasing to me as well.  Kind of wish there were some trace of a background, like a brick wall, rather than just black, and it'd be great if that rim light accented the top of the subject's head I think.

Compositionally, I feel like there's an element missing - something to help put this subject in context to the look of the photo; Something to tell more of a story.

Just curious: Did you use a speedlight for this, or was it something inherent to the location, like a street lamp?


----------



## therustytracks (Sep 25, 2009)

I used my 540ez with an ebay slave on a lighting stand. I agree, I'm not sure how to go about bringing in the background without losing the silhouette. And i also agree about the top of the head. I could probably raise the stand so the light hits the back of him in a higher place that would probably solve that problem.

I'm from smyrna, so basically right down the street.


----------

